# Are your goats HOT?????  And what are you doing about it??



## DonnaBelle (Jul 3, 2011)

Mine sure are.  Even though they're in the shade. I've been taking cool water out to them several times a day.

I'm going to put some giant ice cubes in their bucket soon as they freeze.

It's 101 here today.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 3, 2011)

101?!  Ick!  It's in the 90s here today and I really don't want to go back out and continue the yard work I had slated for today.  My goats all seem to be handling it pretty well.  They're all clipped.  Those few degrees between 95 and 101 can sure make a big difference though.  Have any fans for the barn?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 3, 2011)

Got a big fan from Supply Tek in the barn, plus DH did the smartest thing.  He built a 12'x 20' addition on this spring, heading back into the woods. 

 It's got 8 ft garage doors on both ends and this pm. it's dark and cool (well as cool as it's gonna get today) in there.  That's where they hang out in the afternoons!!

He's been storing up wife goodwill since he's was plotting/planning his new tractor.

DonnaBelle


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I have sheep and most of them are lambs, so they have not all shed off their wool yet.  They are hair sheep breeds.  They don't seem to be terribly bothered by the heat and it's been over 100 here too.  I have a window fan in their shed so they have a cooler place to hang out and they do go in there sometimes, but only stay for a little while and then go back to the fields.


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Jul 3, 2011)

90's here on the Colorado Plains (desert). I have plenty of shade, and they have two half-barrels of water. I give them lots of oats when it's hot (I read last year that it helps cool them down so I go through a LOT of oats for chickens and goats during the summer). I also minimize alfalfa... leave the bale but they dont' eat nearly as much in the summer. I supplement with those oats and other grains.

They also have a LOT of chickens in with this them year and it seems to keep them cooler, with the flapping of wings they do.

They'll acclimate to the heat but with 100's expected this week, I will start watering down the pen too.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 4, 2011)

It was 109 here yesterday and today. I keep my goats shaved in the summer (except my white buck who sunburns easily), provide plenty of room to lay in the shade, and use the water hose to mist down their favorite napping spots to keep them cool. I make sure they've got lots of water, and I also do not feed them during the hot part of the day so that they will just sleep while it's hot and stay up later at night when the temperature is reasonable. For the most part, my goats take the heat way better than the chickens, I give the birds pans of ice water to stand in during hot afternoons so they can cool down, but I always end up losing a few chickens in the heat anyway.


----------



## julieq (Jul 4, 2011)

We just put up box fans hung from the ceiling in both our goat barn and horse stalls a few days ago.  It's been in the 90's here and by mid afternoon everyone's hanging out under the fans.  On the plus side for the horses, the fan helps keep the flies away.


----------



## goatmama (Jul 4, 2011)

We just use fans here in PA but it is only in mid 80's. Nubians spend a lot of time in the barn but the Pygmies like to browse most of the day. I can tell it is hot if the Pygmy doe and babies are in the barn. I live on a mountain so it is cooler than lots of other places and usually have a breeze.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm SO JEALOUS  of your summer weather.  

I'd sure like to get outta Oklahoma summertime this year.  We have been in the 100's practically every day since June 1.

DonnaBelle


----------



## maggies.family (Jul 4, 2011)

We just got our goats today, so I don't have a lot to offer.  But it is pretty darn hot here.  I actually thought ahead of them getting here and froze water in a gallon jug and put it in their water so they have a constant supply of iced water.  

We have mister sprays for the chicken coop, I thought maybe the goats might like one?  Anyone use them for goats?


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Jul 4, 2011)

My goats hate to get wet. The sprinkler/mister idea wouldn't work with them.


----------



## Julie_A (Jul 4, 2011)

MyKidLuvsGreenEgz said:
			
		

> My goats hate to get wet. The sprinkler/mister idea wouldn't work with them.


Mine do, too. They will do just about anything to avoid water.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jul 5, 2011)

I shave my goats for the summer too...and they have plenty of shade trees and fresh water. They are pretty good about digging themselves a hole in the cooler dirt to help cool them in the heat.  It was 90 yesterday..due to be a little hotter today.  But I think we are all welcoming the summer heat cuz its been a long cold rainey spring here in NH.  

Stay cool!! 

PS...Goats dont really like water...mine dont for sure.


----------



## maggies.family (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up about the water.  We are goat-virgins


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Jul 5, 2011)

BUT for some stupid reason, mine like snow (in moderate amounts). Weird things.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe it is just me, but I am not sure goats want to drink water with ice in it.  It would be better to make sure they are drinking plenty of water, by providing loose goat minerals, or at the very least a salt block near the water and encouraging water consumption. I worry by putting ice in it,you are causing them to not want to drink as much.    Just thinking out loud, i would just think refreshing the water a couple times a day, making sure the pan is kept very clean would be what they need.  lots of shade and a fan in the barn. Fans also reallly help with fly control in the barns.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 5, 2011)

You are for sure right about the clean buckets.  Mine would die of thirst before they drink out of a dirty water source.

I have one of those water buckets that is hooked to a hose and I go out about twice a day and empty it, wipe it out and let it refill. What they really like is to drink from the bottom while it's filling up.

My big problem has been keeping the water that's in the hose from heating up.  I went to Atwoods today and they have a pipe insulation that will fit over my hose.  It's only $2.50 for a 6 ft. section.  I guess I'm going to town again tomorrow to get 50' of it. My husband thinks I'm wacko.......

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 6, 2011)

That water gets hot in the hoses, I would rather just carry it a couple times a day.


----------



## MissDanni (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a bit worried about shaving mine right down because of the mosquito issue.. can't make up my mind as to what would be better, less fur and more bites or more fur and less bites??


----------



## lgdnevada (Jul 11, 2011)

Out in the back two fields I had built shade shelters, under one of them is their water tank.  Well I go out there and hose the ground down really well till it's soaked and muddy.  They love it and lie in that cool mud and it seems to help them stay cooler.  And of course plenty of fresh water, changing it every day now...sigh...but gets so warm and algae grows so fast in heat.  A cap full of bleach helps that too but still....I change out every day or every other day.


----------



## LittleDarlings (Jul 14, 2011)

We had a heat index of 115 yesterday!!  My babies (a ND buck "Whiskey"; 5 months old & an almost 3 year pygmy doe "Sugar") have done really well. There pen is between my house and the woods under a huge tree.  They are shaded completely most of the day and then only a corner section has pure sunlight in the late afternoons.  One of my sons goes and sprays them down after lunch time, too.  I definitely change their water out in the mornings and in the evenings.  I *heart* fans and thank those of you that use them.  I never even thought of them.  Now I have another reason to get another one!!  LOL












Wife for 15+ years, Mother to 14 year old twin boys,13 yo girl, 11yo girl, 7 yo girl and my 3 yo miracle boy, my goat babies, a pot-bellied pig named "Yoda", a rescued Siamese cat and 2 white ferrets.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 15, 2011)

Fan Freak! Fan Freak!  I know what you mean, I love em.  I read somewhere that they keep flies away when in the barn.

I cannot go to sleep without one running.

DonnaBelle


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Jul 17, 2011)

No, If anything, I think they are going to hair back up due to our weather....its raining and its only in the 60's...blech


----------

